# Not sure what to do :(



## Swissy Lady (Jan 7, 2012)

Okay...so I wake up this morning to find that my Scarlett is a woman today! Hahhaa! I was wondering when she would start her first heat seeing that she is about 1 year and 3 months. (even though I know it takes a lot longer for giant breeds to get their first heat) So now I have to face the reality if weather or not to spay her. I have no intention of breeding her whatsoever...but I just can't seem to feel okay about spaying her. I know the risk of unwanted puppies, but I don't know....does anyone or has anyone feel the way I do?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I feel exactly the way you do, unfortunately i was more under the sway of our vet with our little boy... personally i'd way to no earlier than 2 years of age.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

What breed is she? I agree with Tobi, no earlier than two years. Hormones play a role in growth and development and the dog should never be fixed until that is finished.


----------



## Swissy Lady (Jan 7, 2012)

She is a Greater Swiss Mountain Dog


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Caty M said:


> What breed is she? I agree with Tobi, no earlier than two years. Hormones play a role in growth and development and the dog should never be fixed until that is finished.


I wonder if that's why Abbie grew up to be so awkward LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Swissy Lady said:


> She is a Greater Swiss Mountain Dog


as long as you take precautions and keep her away from lusty males and you don't mind the heats, i don't see why you cannot leave her intact.

if it makes you uncomfortable, don't spay her. you're a responsible dog owner.....and it's a procedure she doesn't have to go through.

i neuter my dogs only because i don't want the responsibility of being so attentive.....

if you do decide, i believe it's best to wait for bone maturity and overall growth completion as well as hormonal maturity....to occur...just from a physiological reasoning....and that usually happens some time between 18 months and two years.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

All of my dogs are intact. It takes some maneuvering but it can be done. I believe they need their hormones. If you do decide to spay please wait til at least 2 years old.


----------



## Swissy Lady (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you all. I feel a bit more at ease hearing you guys express basically what I was also feeling 

@Liz...Have your intact females all been bred before?


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

my Scorch (male) is intact, and he is going to stay that way unless circumstances dictate otherwise.
we were advised to wait at least until he was 18mo so that his chest would broaden out and his bark would deepen.
we're at that age now, and I'm perfectly satisfied with keeping him intact.
and my husband says, "I wouldn't want mine cut off, so I don't want his to be either."
however, we have discussed getting a female as our next family member, and she would be fixed.
I've had an intact female (for a short while), and while we put diapers on her, I wasn't a fan of the mess or attention she received.

I'm not saying that your dog is going to be this way,
but I've had intact (and fixed for that matter) female dogs in heat (and not in heat) throw themselves all over Scorch.
and I mean, they literally will try to crawl under him (not so easy with a Corgi), throw their privates in his face, etc.
I know that's borderline TMI, but imagine the embarrassment it causes at the dog park.

that being said, it can be done. like Liz said, it requires some maneuvering and a watchful eye,
but I totally think you could do it. just realize that every male in a 5mi radius might come calling for your pretty lady


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Unless I adopt a shelter dog who has already been fixed, I don't plan on ever fixing another of my dogs. I feel it is totally a convenience procedure with no real health benefits (and issues, especially in females), and I don't have an issue with making sure 100% my dogs are watched/separated etc


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf may be an interesting read.

I know a lot of people spay to avoid the possibility of Pyometra. If you decide against spaying be aware of it and the symptoms. If you trust your vet I would recommend a talk with them but certainly wouldn't spay until the dog has matured.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

doggoblin said:


> http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf may be an interesting read.
> 
> I know a lot of people spay to avoid the possibility of Pyometra. If you decide against spaying be aware of it and the symptoms. If you trust your vet I would recommend a talk with them but certainly wouldn't spay until the dog has matured.


From what I've read, the chances of a bitch getting Pyo is slim, as long as hygiene is maintained. Definitely be aware of the symptoms though


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Swiss Lady, I currently have two females that have been bred, a five year who has never been bred and a year old pup who will be bred in a couple of years. Only one of my two boys has been bred.

As far as Pyo - closed pyo requires a spay no matter what and can be more complicated but open pyo is treatable as we have treated one girl for it before. In twenty five years in dogs - all intact I have had one closed pyo and lost my girl and one open pyo and she is fine and actually was just bred a couple of weeks ago.


----------

